# Dog wormer w/o a vet??



## secuono (Mar 10, 2012)

I am looking for one of these delivered to the usa or not needing a prescription. None of the OTC wormers cover ALL the worms, not just two or three. My dog has had these worms before and I should be worming him every 6mo, but I don't and won't go to a vet just to get a $50 "exam", he's fine, all he needs is the wormer. 
It's driving me crazy, anyone can help me?
Can I use a horse wormer or is there anything in  the usa w/o needing the vet?
Paratak Plus or Drontal Plus


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

I believe the OTc wormer that I have been buying for my dogs, from our feed store covers all the worms. I worm them every 3 months with it. 

What kind of worms do you think you need to worm for? 

this is just for tapeworms, works great. 
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=d60699ae-3918-4302-acd1-b551610b219e&gas=praziquantel


This is what I use every 3 months. 
Has praziquantel already in it. 
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=5eed7746-f1ef-456f-b637-c0370173f44f&gas=praziquantel

You can also just get a bottle of pyrantel pamoate to use on the months you don't use the combo wormer. 
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=pyrantel pamoate


Am I missing something?


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 10, 2012)

Garlic, soapy water, charred wood coated with bacon grease.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

I answered my own question, I guess the wormers I posted, do not cover whipworms. Can't say I have ever tested my dogs, so don't know if I am over looking a whipworm problem. The Nemex 2 and Praziquantal is all my vet every recommended to us, so I just started buying it OTC.  

I will look some more at wormers for whipworms.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=2163


read this.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

I learned something. I am getting this product the next time I worm my dogs. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13555

( I am pretty sure my feed store sells this one. I guess I need to read labels better. Thank you for getting me to research this subject)


----------



## secuono (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd like to find something that covers all the worms. He's fine other than seeing worm bits in his poo the last month or so. He's on heartworm meds, need to get more.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> I'd like to find something that covers all the worms. He's fine other than seeing worm bits in his poo the last month or so. He's on heartworm meds, need to get more.


worms bits would be tapeworms.

I would go with the safe-guard for canine and then do the combo wormer 3 months form now. and switch back and forth.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> I'd like to find something that covers all the worms. He's fine other than seeing worm bits in his poo the last month or so. He's on heartworm meds, need to get more.


the heartworm meds, should cover some of the worms. which one is he on?


----------



## secuono (Mar 10, 2012)

I think it's Interceptor, need to buy another years worth. Gotta haggle with my old vet again. They don't like to do the whole ~buy online~ stuff, they think it's a scam, dangerous or something, I forgot what my vet said. Either way, we've been going to this vet for 12 years, since they first moved into town and opended, you would think they would respect our needs and work with us, but no...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> I think it's Interceptor, need to buy another years worth. Gotta haggle with my old vet again. They don't like to do the whole ~buy online~ stuff, they think it's a scam, dangerous or something, I forgot what my vet said. Either way, we've been going to this vet for 12 years, since they first moved into town and opended, you would think they would respect our needs and work with us, but no...


Print off a couple prices on-line and tell him if he wont match the price, then you would like to buy on-line. That is annoying. We dont' have problems with the vet we are going to doing that. 

let me look up interceptor. HOld on.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....43-8c7d-a101a5441ba0&gas=interceptor for dogs


(Novartis Animal Health)  Interceptor Flavor Tabs for Dogs and Cats are used to prevent heartworm disease, control adult hookworms, and remove and control adult roundworm and whipworm infections in dogs and puppies.

Looks like you mostly need to concentrate on the tapeworms. You could go with just the praziquantel tablets, you maybe do the combo wormer pack, not sure if it is a problem doing the interceptor and combo pack at the same time or with in a close time period. I don't see why it would be, but I am not a vet. 

for sure do the praz. tablets and if yo have been out of heartworm for a couple months then do the safe-gaurd for canines, so you can also cover the whips. Always go to the next higher dosage. if your doge falls somewhere in between two dosages.


----------



## ksj0225 (Mar 10, 2012)

I dose my dogs with the liquid panacur for goats.  I buy the big jug.  My vet is ok with this method and I have whipworms on property.  1ml per 5 lbs of body weight.  MUCH cheaper than the canine version of pancur/safeguard.

http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/health/canine-intestinal-worms-and-inexpensive-treatment


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> I dose my dogs with the liquid panacur for goats.  I buy the big jug.  My vet is ok with this method and I have whipworms on property.  1ml per 5 lbs of body weight.  MUCH cheaper than the canine version of pancur/safeguard.
> 
> http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/health/canine-intestinal-worms-and-inexpensive-treatment


Thanks for the info, I was wondering about that. 
Still would need to do a praz. tablet for tapeworms.


----------



## ksj0225 (Mar 10, 2012)

Panacur C (fenbendazole) is a broad spectrum parasiticide used to treat hookworms, roundworms, tapeworms, and whipworms in dogs. It is also used by veterinarians to treat other parasites.

Why???

This says it does tapeworms...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Panacur C (fenbendazole) is a broad spectrum parasiticide used to treat hookworms, roundworms, tapeworms, and whipworms in dogs. It is also used by veterinarians to treat other parasites.
> 
> Why???
> 
> This says it does tapeworms...


okay, I must have missed that , I guess I know it treats tapeworms in goats,  I thought I saw praziquintal on the safe-guard label for dogs.  Went and read the label again, I guess it proves I sometimes assume and not follow comprehend what I am reading.   Thanks for giving me a heads up on my mistake. For sure it looks like all you need is the safe-guard.  

Thank you.


----------



## secuono (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought Safe-Guard 4, Canine Dewormer. Says it treats; Tapeworms[Taenia], Roundworms, Hookworms & Whipworms. Hope that will cover him. The other just does Round and Hooks. Gave him his two 4g packets, two more days to go. 
Also went ahead and got the cats new flea collars and flea/mosquito/tick meds. Drops will wait until tomorrow for the cats, will give the dogs their drops in 3 days.


----------

